# vouloir de qqch / en vouloir



## buketturk

Bonjour,

_Et, quittant cette terrasse où nous nous sommes si bien régalés, et partant comme deux chiens décidés à dénicher quelque part un os à ronger, il nous arrive parfois qu’en route nous avons soudain marre de notre honnêteté d’ouvriers *dont personne ne veut*, et alors, Moussa, qui est plus riche d’idées que moi, s’arrête et dit:
– Ça y est! Aujourd’hui je ne veux plus chercher du travail, je veux mendier! Suis-moi!_
(source : https://doczz.fr/doc/6319736/méditerranée-lever-du-soleil---vie-d-adrien)

İci, est-ce que le verbe utilisé c'est "en vouloir" aussi ? Si oui, quelle est sa signification exacte ?

Merci.


----------



## OLN

Il ne s'agit pas ici de l'expression "*en* vouloir *à* qqn" (définition n°1 ici) ou "*en* vouloir *à* l'argent/ la femme de qqn" ("avoir des vues sur", déf. 3 et 4), mais de "vouloir *de* qqn/ qch".

On emploie le pronom  _en_ puisque l'expression se construit avec la préposition _de (Je ne veux pas de cela → Je n'en veux pas)_, mais ce pronom ne figure pas dans ton texte. On y trouve "_dont_ personne ne veut"_. _

Signification :


> *1.* *Vouloir de qqn. *Être disposé à recevoir, à accepter quelqu'un. (...)
> − [Avec un compl. circ.] _Le parti ne veut pas de Poincaré à l'Élysée_ (Aragon, _Beaux quart._, 1936, p. 203).
> − [Avec un attribut de l'obj.] _Ne pas vouloir de qqn pour esclave._ (...)
> *2.* *Vouloir de qqc. *[Souvent dans une phrase nég.] Être disposé à prendre, à accepter, à recevoir, à garder quelque chose. _Ne vouloir de qqc. pour rien au monde._
> VOULOIR : Définition de VOULOIR





> *Vouloir de*_ qqch., qqn_ : être disposé à s'intéresser ou à se satisfaire de, à accepter. _Personne ne voulait d'elle. Je ne veux pas de tes excuses_.
> vouloir - Définitions, synonymes, conjugaison, exemples | Dico en ligne Le Robert


----------



## jekoh

L'expression "en vouloir à" ne peut pas se passer du mot "en", qui ne désigne rien de précis.


----------



## buketturk

Alors, cette partie de cette phrase dit exactement : "_nous avons soudain marre de notre honnêteté d’ouvriers *que personne ne veut*_" ?


----------



## nicduf

Dans la phrase d'origine, il y a "dont" ou "que ?


----------



## buketturk

İl y a "dont". Mais je veux seulement savoir s'il y a une différence entre cette utilisation et l'utilisation avec "que". Par exemple entre ces phrases, est-ce qu'il y a une différence (de sens, pas de forme) :
- La pomme que je veux.
- La pomme dont je veux.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> est-ce qu'il y a une différence de sens ?


Énoncée toute seule, sous cette forme, l'expression « la pomme dont je veux » n'est pas foncièrement incorrecte, mais elle ne se dira jamais ; il lui faut un complément : 
- _la pomme *que* je veux_  [sous-entendu : _que je veux tout entière_]
-_ la pomme dont je veux_ 
- _la pomme dont je veux *un morceau*_ 

La différence de sens est dans le partitif :
- _je veux cette pomme_ => _c'est la pomme *que* je veux_ 
- _je veux [un morceau] *de* cette pomme_ => _c'est la pomme *don*t je veux [un morceau]_


----------



## buketturk

Dans cette phrase aussi, existe-il la même situation alors ?

_nous avons soudain marre de notre honnêteté d’ouvriers *dont personne ne veut*_


Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> *don*t je veux [un morceau]


Si oui, quelle sera l'explication entre parenthèse pour cette phrase ?


----------



## nicduf

Dont remplace ici "*de  notre honnêteté d’ouvriers">*personne ne veut *de* notre honnêteté d'ouvrier_._
Attention ce "de" _e_st inclus dans le "dont"
_Exemple :_On a cambriolé une maison *dont *je suis propriétaire_ >je suis propriétaire *d'*une maison_


----------



## buketturk

nicduf said:


> personne ne veut *de* notre honnêteté d'ouvrier


Ah, alors cette partie dit : personne ne veut l'honnêteté d'ouvriers *de* nous = notre honnêteté d'ouvriers. C'est ça ?


----------



## JClaudeK

buketturk said:


> Ah, alors cette partie dit : personne ne veut l'honnêteté d'ouvriers *de* nous = notre honnêteté d'ouvriers. C'est ça ?


Non, il faut dire comme nicduf: _"personne ne veut de notre honnêteté d'ouvrier."_

"dont" est un pronom relatif:


> *Voir ici*
> "dont" est un pronom relatif qui remplace de + antécédent dans la subordonnée relative.
> _ Voici mon fils, dont je t'ai parlé. _
> "fils" est l'antécédent de "dont" : "Je t'ai parlé de mon fils".



_{nous avons soudain marre *de*} notre honnêteté d’ouvriers *(de *laquelle*) = dont *personne ne veut_


----------



## buketturk

Alors, c'est "vouloir de", et la définition est ça, non ?

1. Accepter de prendre quelqu'un en tant que tel : Je ne veux pas de lui comme collaborateur.
2. Accepter de recevoir quelque chose (surtout négatif) : Je ne veux pas de son argent. (Larousse)
BTW je connais cette utilisation :
"dont" est un pronom relatif qui remplace de + antécédent dans la subordonnée relative.
_Voici mon fils, dont je t'ai parlé._
"fils" est l'antécédent de "dont" : "Je t'ai parlé de mon fils".

Mais là, c'est le verbe "parler de". Je veux savoir si ici le verbe est "vouloir de" aussi...


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, c'est bien _vouloir de_ :

_notre honnêteté d'ouvriers *dont* personne ne *veut* → Personne ne *veut de* notre honnêteté d'ouvriers._


----------



## buketturk

Merci !

Et cette phrase dit, donc : "Personne ne veut notre honnêteté en tant que ouvriers." ? Ou bien "honnêteté d'ouvriers" ça doit être adjacent ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Vous semblez mélanger les différentes prépositions _de_ :

_Personne ne veut *de* {notre honnêteté *d'*ouvrier}._


----------



## buketturk

Oui, je crois... Je pense que j'ai besoin d'une autre reconstitution de cette phrase.


----------



## Maître Capello

_… nous avons soudain marre de {notre honnêteté d’{ouvriers} {dont personne ne veut}}…_

Le premier _de_ fait partie de la construction du verbe _marre de_.
Le second n'appartient à la construction d'aucun verbe ; il marque la dépendance d'un nom (_ouvriers_) par rapport à un autre nom (_notre honnêteté_).
Le troisième est inclus dans le pronom relatif _dont_ ; il fait partie de la construction du verbe _vouloir de_.


----------



## buketturk

buketturk said:


> Personne ne veut notre honnêteté en tant que ouvriers.


Alors, y a pas d"en tant que" dans cette phrase. Il dit directement : İl n'y a personne qui veut notre "honnêteté d'ouvriers". C'est ça ?


----------



## buketturk

Ouf ! Merci !


----------

